# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  New hilux

## Munsey

Stuff
Looks like sheep shagger with new head lights .

----------


## Gibo

Looks like a colorado

----------


## R93

> Looks like a colorado


I agree. Too Yank wank.
Decided to get the current one.

----------


## Munsey

45 mm lower . I wonder if they compromising ground clearance ?

----------


## veitnamcam

To little to late ,too wank etc etc.

I am a Toyota man threw and threw and as such I will not own anything from the first sheep shagger onward.
Drive and compare them to anything else, only thing keeping them going is the fleet deals/field special's surely?

----------


## longrange308

pffft only lost to ranger because of no auto 2wd, where to they find this stuff
lost cos the balls up in 06 trying to rush crap tech at the time and no on e trusts them anymore
give me a cummins anyday

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like a colorado


that fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down

----------


## akaroa1

It would look just fine with a full front guard replacement !!! 
There is a lot of plastic there to get rid of before its good to go.

----------


## Maca49

It would look even better if it was apic of a FORD RANGER, pissy 2.8 litre to match emissions? I like my 5 cylinders and the 3.2 but I'm a bias'd one eyed bastard! :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

Gen 8
Tail lights look pretty lame

----------


## Maca49

They haven't innovated, they've copied, are but they're Japanese design! :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

spot the difference

----------


## mikee

Looks bloody awful

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 36825Attachment 36826Attachment 36827spot the difference


The blue ones ugly?

----------


## stub

Which one will still be worth 30g in 10 years that's about number one reason people keep buying then would rather have 20nm or an extra 10g in your pocket when you sell it

----------


## BRADS

> The blue ones ugly?


Monique yours is blue :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Which one will still be worth 30g in 10 years that's about number one reason people keep buying then would rather have 20nm or an extra 10g in your pocket when you sell it


none of them but if I had to put money on it holden or ford.

----------


## cambo

Well if you do want 1, you're probably going to miss out till the next shipment arrives. TNZ could only secure 800 vehicles for now, and by the sounds they are pretty much all presold. Unsure when there will be more arriving. 
TNZ already have a few there but due to restrictions no one on courses this week was allowed to take photos etc.  Worldwide release was yesterday, but NZ's full release is not until October.
Toyota is at max production levels worldwide, and can't produce any more vehicles to fill all the orders.

----------


## Munsey

@cambo ,you got any info on the engine ? ( European ? Japanese ? ) .

----------


## 7mmsaum

The 2.7 should be ok

Elec centre lock and rear diff lock is rumoured 

Might get the 4l v6 and 6 speed for wifey

No ruc fees  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> Monique yours is blue


Bro. Mine also has four letters in a blue oval on the front.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Bro. Mine also has four letters in a blue oval on the front.


The ford engineers found the problem and drew a circle around it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> The ford engineers found the problem and drew a circle around it


They should draw one on the drivers side of the windscreen as well in that case.

----------


## kiwijames

> The ford engineers found the problem and drew a circle around it


The majestic blue colour made all the other car makers jealous?

----------


## R93

It is scientifically proven that if you own any 4WD utility other than a Hilux,  you are most likely gay.😆

Read it on the Internet........ so it must be true.

----------


## Munsey

> It is scientifically proven that if you own any 4WD utility other than a Hilux,  you are most likely gay.
> 
> Read it on the Internet........ so it must be true.


Proof right here Dave !

----------


## R93

There ya have it.😆
Only good for towing a float full of fags!

----------


## Munsey

! You have a way with words !

----------


## Toby

Toyota should have to stop calling these things hiluxs. They are/have killed the good name

----------


## R93

> Toyota should have to stop calling these things hiluxs. They are/have killed the good name


You're just pissed coz ya missed the float ride😆

----------


## kiwijames

> You're just pissed coz ya missed the float ride


Its you Hilux fellas who keep on pulling out the queer pictures. Freudian? :Wink:

----------


## Barefoot

> Toyota should have to stop calling these things hiluxs. They are/have killed the good name


Exactly, you don't see any self respecting African warlord running around with a machinegun on the back of a sheep shagger do you.

----------


## Munsey

> Exactly, you don't see any self respecting African warlord running around with a machinegun on the back of a sheep shagger do you.


It's because the warlord doesn't want to give it up to his "henchmen with the guns" . It's  probably his "drive vehicle "  .

----------


## Barefoot

They usually keep the Mercedes stolen from Spain for personal transport

----------


## 7mmwsm

> It is scientifically proven that if you own any 4WD utility other than a Hilux,  you are most likely gay.
> 
> Read it on the Internet........ so it must be true.


Do a lot of "scientific experimentation" on the coast do we?
Perhaps what goes on on the coast should stay on the coast.

----------


## cambo

> @cambo ,you got any info on the engine ? ( European ? Japanese ? ) .


We're only getting 2 engine choices. A 2.8 turbo diesel and a 2.7 petrol.
Diesel will have all the latest euro emission crap attached to meet the latest world emission laws.  But it is supposed to output more grunt than the currant Hilux. 
And Toyota have finally woken up and used a trans with more than 4 gears from the 80's.

----------


## sneeze

"Hi" is a greeting and "lux is an abbreviation/slang  for  Electrolux, an old vacuum cleaner so....... hilux means " hello old vacuum cleaner"?
 Which logically would indicate that they suck.

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:

----------


## longrange308

> We're only getting 2 engine choices. A 2.8 turbo diesel and a 2.7 petrol.
> Diesel will have all the latest euro emission crap attached to meet the latest world emission laws.  But it is supposed to output more grunt than the currant Hilux. 
> And Toyota have finally woken up and used a trans with more than 4 gears from the 80's.


awesome, lets ring some more power out of a smaller engine
will be so reliable, and shit lets all pray that the vital 2wd auto is made :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> awesome, lets ring some more power out of a smaller engine
> will be so reliable, and shit lets all pray that the vital 2wd auto is made


Small high output diesels have been around a long time already in Europe. very reliable.
capacity has no bearing on reliability at all, if you new diesel shits itself 90 percent it will be a electronic fault.

----------


## longrange308

> Small high output diesels have been around a long time already in Europe. very reliable.
> capacity has no bearing on reliability at all, if you new diesel shits itself 90 percent it will be a electronic fault.


i call bullshit
will be fuel or mantainance or the gay washers that you have to do every 150ks no wait its 100k or is it 80k
no its 40k

----------


## veitnamcam

Fueling is electronic

----------


## Maca49

Yes but they already have the " Toyota Modification" for that injector prob so solved that one already! :Pacman:

----------


## Maca49

proof of the pudding will be in the eating.

----------


## Maca49

> More than likely one of the pistons will fly out, up or down - or the injection pump/injectors will die writing off a piston crown and hence the engine - or the thing will die catastrophically in a final cloud of steam and smoke.
> 
> The ones that stop on the side of the road are the lucky ones - although it normally only happens out of cellphone coverage in somewhere unpronounceable in the pissing rain, never on the highway next to a mechanic to reset the computer...
> 
> The new Ranger looks like a Toyota SUV, the new Toyota looks like a previous model Ford ute, the new Colorado looks like a reject from a mad max film and everything else just sucks.
> 
> When are we going to get a decent ute in this country that doesn't need to be modified to do a plain and simple honest days work on the farm or the remote site - we are getting lumped with these pussy pretty boy towny cars with big boots and they are sod all use to man or beast.  And, too sodding expensive.
> 
> I hate paying for something that can't tow a heavy trailer off the line without slipping the clutch, can't back up a driveway loaded without grounding the towbar, wallows like a bag of cow shit when up at full axle weight and is mostly comprised of bits of plastic that fall off in a stiff breeze.
> ...


BRING BACK THE TREKKER!

----------


## mikee

> More than likely one of the pistons will fly out, up or down - or the injection pump/injectors will die writing off a piston crown and hence the engine - or the thing will die catastrophically in a final cloud of steam and smoke.
> 
> The ones that stop on the side of the road are the lucky ones - although it normally only happens out of cellphone coverage in somewhere unpronounceable in the pissing rain, never on the highway next to a mechanic to reset the computer...
> 
> The new Ranger looks like a Toyota SUV, the new Toyota looks like a previous model Ford ute, the new Colorado looks like a reject from a mad max film and everything else just sucks.
> 
> When are we going to get a decent ute in this country that doesn't need to be modified to do a plain and simple honest days work on the farm or the remote site - we are getting lumped with these pussy pretty boy towny cars with big boots and they are sod all use to man or beast.  And, too sodding expensive.
> 
> I hate paying for something that can't tow a heavy trailer off the line without slipping the clutch, can't back up a driveway loaded without grounding the towbar, wallows like a bag of cow shit when up at full axle weight and is mostly comprised of bits of plastic that fall off in a stiff breeze.
> ...


 @Mauser308 Go on tell us how you really feel, no............ don't hold back now,..........................no really don't hold back.............  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> BRING BACK THE TREKKER!


Bloody lol

----------


## BRADS

> BRING BACK THE TREKKER!


Had to google that.
What where they like?

----------


## gadgetman

A grate vehicle.

----------


## Maca49

That's not a Trekker FFS  :Thumbsup: young people!

----------


## Maca49

That's a Trekker! Nice one GM keep it under the bed?

----------


## sneeze

> A grate vehicle.


Well having to ride in them certainly grated, and keeping them upright.

----------


## gadgetman

> Well having to ride in them certainly grated, and keeping them upright.


Yes, I made sure I used the right word.

Trekka: Skoda Meets Land Rover In New Zealand - The Truth About Cars

----------


## BRADS

> That's not a Trekker FFS young people!


My bad Macca.
I'm not young!
I thought you meant the Toyota trekker
http://www.toyotatrekker.com/

----------


## veitnamcam

They were terrible even with a lsd.

----------


## Maca49

> Yes, I made sure I used the right word.
> 
> Trekka: Skoda Meets Land Rover In New Zealand - The Truth About Cars


I couldn't remember the spelling, but they're old, a guy I served my apprenticeship with in the late 60 s was restoring one nback then!

----------


## gadgetman

> I couldn't remember the spelling, but they're old, a guy I served my apprenticeship with in the late 60 s was restoring one nback then!


Considering they only started making them in '66 it just shows how bad they were if they needed restoring so soon. They were a familiar sight for me down here.

----------


## specweapon

Test drove a Hilux last week and got it stuck, I know of a wee trail beside the highway just up by Mahana that has a small hillclimb and when you pop over the rise you drop into a small rut and get the diagonal wheels off the ground, hellish for trucks with no diff lock, but my work Triton and hack Wizard both piss up it. Had to rock the hilux out and reverse back down, now I know why they've fitted reversing cameras.
Just waiting for my new Triton to arrive

----------


## Maca49

> Considering they only started making them in '66 it just shows how bad they were if they needed restoring so soon. They were a familiar sight for me down here.


Didn't realise 66 I left that job in 73 and he had a couple he was rebuilding, the must have been shit, I rember helping him with the fibreglass roof!

----------


## Munsey

Bring back the mini moke  :Thumbsup:  they must have been similar era ? And just as good :Sad:  as the trekker !

----------


## 7mmsaum

The trekker rusted out way better than the moke

Watched three farm dogs slip through the rusted floor of an austin gypsy on the farm next door to Tahr ( owned by alastair, bill and Merven Thomas) - my uncles

It had no rear tray left and the cardboard gave way  :Have A Nice Day: 

both front seats were nailed to 4x2 to hold them in

Was a push start model too which was fun at 5 am on the way to wool pressing duties for me

Back woolshed had diesel powered shearing equipment and the exhaust fumes made me dry reach and puke by 5 pm each day

I mostly used a yellow AG 175 with no kickstart and even less exhaust, it had a lil decompressor button on the handlebar like the kawasaki KT 250 that made fart noises to scare the sheep, only problem is it would stop the motor, so another push start

The vehicles we have today are so much nicer

Speaking of nice, I'm still friends with the rousies to this day, Claire and Belinda Jane.

And Claire has a Hilux  :Have A Nice Day: 


Austin Gypsy

----------


## gadgetman

I have a Gypsy on the desktop wallpaper of this computer, along with my old Safari and other vehicles.

----------


## Toby

Looks like they fell out of the ugly tree smacking every branch on the way down. Thank God they aren't around anymore

----------


## mcche171

> Well if you do want 1, you're probably going to miss out till the next shipment arrives. TNZ could only secure 800 vehicles for now, and by the sounds they are pretty much all presold. Unsure when there will be more arriving. 
> TNZ already have a few there but due to restrictions no one on courses this week was allowed to take photos etc.  Worldwide release was yesterday, but NZ's full release is not until October.
> Toyota is at max production levels worldwide, and can't produce any more vehicles to fill all the orders.



No offence Cambo, but i dont know where you are getting your info from there but half of it is wrong.

----------


## R93

I am pretty sure he works for a major Toyota dealership as mechanic 😆

----------


## mcche171

I work at Toyota New Zealand in the New Vehicle department here at our Corporate head office.  As i say, not correct info.

----------


## mcche171

Engine specs are all correct and available online. However, we have no pre allocated units and dont know where the limited stock number came from.
So get your money ready fellas  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> I work at Toyota New Zealand in the New Vehicle department here at our Corporate head office.  As i say, not correct info.


Do you know if the 2015 model will drop a bit in price prior to the new release?

If I buy the new model I will wait until at least the 3 run of the series.

----------


## veitnamcam

Field days specials would be the only time to buy new wouldn't it?

The old man had a Gypsy 7mmsaum, was a good truck for the day once it had a 202 in it.
Sold it to his brother when he got the first model flat deck hilux brand new.

----------


## mcche171

> Do you know if the 2015 model will drop a bit in price prior to the new release?
> 
> If I buy the new model I will wait until at least the 3 run of the series.


Fair call too. This new model has had a pretty extensive testing period to weed out any issues, but with all vehicles, I'm sure their will be a teething issue. Got to see it the other day and the photos do not do it justice at all. Built bloody well and think it is a massive step up. 
I read somewhere in the thread about the reduction in height by 4.5cm, this is true but does not compromise on clearance at all.

As for pricing etc, there has been no talks at present. We are throwing some pretty incredible support at them at the moment for field days, so best go talk to your local dealer, as they will be able to work the numbers for you. 
I dont think the price will change in all fairness, any decision will be dependant on current generation stock levels pre launch.

----------


## Maca49

You sound like a Holden Colorado salesman? :Grin:

----------


## R93

Cheers for that. 😊
Cook wants one of those cx5 Mazdas,  god knows why? So because of that, I won't be in a position to buy my new truck till Novemberish anyway.
Hoping there is a wee clearance sale on the current model around then.
 I will be taking the new one for a burn and twice over before I decide.

----------


## R93

> You sound like a Holden Colorado salesman?


How low can ya go around here with the insults? 😆

----------


## mcche171

> How low can ya go around here with the insults?


Haha i have seen worse on here.  :Thumbsup: 
I think you will probably be right in the sweet spot in terms of purchase time.

----------


## R93

> Haha i have seen worse on here. 
> I think you will probably be right in the sweet spot in terms of purchase time.


Hope so. Not sure how well I will do on a trade so may try and sell privately.

----------


## Maca49

> How low can ya go around here with the insults? 😆


Hahahahahahahahaha well pointed out! :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

> Engine specs are all correct and available online. However, we have no pre allocated units and dont know where the limited stock number came from.
> So get your money ready fellas AND BUY A DECENT TRUCK LIKE A RANGER CAUSE THESE ARE SO FUCKIN UGLY EVEN A MOTHER WOULD STRUGGLE TO LOVE ONE


Sorry. Couldn't help myself.

----------


## Munsey

[QUOTE=Barefoot;365858]Exactly, you don't see any self respecting African warlord running around with a machinegun on the back of a sheep shagger do you.[/

----------


## specweapon

$45k was the quote i got, was cheaper than fleet rate, as long as your not trading a triton you'll be right. BTW anyone want to buy a 2010 Triton GLS with 68,000 on the clock for $24k? Dealership trade-in such a rip-off




> Do you know if the 2015 model will drop a bit in price prior to the new release?
> 
> If I buy the new model I will wait until at least the 3 run of the series.

----------


## longrange308

[QUOTE=Munsey;366668]


> Exactly, you don't see any self respecting African warlord running around with a machinegun on the back of a sheep shagger do you.[/


just out of shot is the first 20 that didnt quite make it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

There's a few dealers who should die for supplying them, along with Toyotas sales team, @R93 ask for an Isis? discount and the original gun mount! :Grin:

----------


## smidey

> Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


There are two things that ID a Ford supporter, they are retarded and blind 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Munsey

> There's a few dealers who should die for supplying them, along with Toyotas sales team, @R93 ask for an Isis? discount and the original gun mount!


The photo f the blokes face in the Isis hilux line up supplied them , like 48 of them .  I wonder if Isis would get fleet discount ? And 5 year service plan?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> How low can ya go around here with the insults?


Yeah I know what you mean about the insults. 
I have a F150 and you guys all reckon they are only good for hauling fags. 
Might have to get my wife one of those little toyota hilux things for getting the groceries.

----------


## R93

An F150 is a different class of vehicle all together. But I prefer a Chevy in that class😆

----------


## Munsey

There was a f350 fire service  truck in the a Auction 3 weeks ago 1976 with 44 ks , blown head gasket 5k it went for . Cheep truck . Am kicking myself , was not there to buy it . The thing I was after went for stupid money !

----------


## Maca49

> There are two things that ID a Ford supporter, they are retarded and blind 
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Says he who drives a f knows what

----------


## Maca49

> The photo f the blokes face in the Isis hilux line up supplied them , like 48 of them .  I wonder if Isis would get fleet discount ? And 5 year service plan?


Barrels cleaned as well? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

> An F150 is a different class of vehicle all together. But I prefer a Chevy in that class


Those are real utes! Mate ute the road has just spent 20 k on importing a new motor for his 2001 F150 oh yeah baby ,super charged mongrel of a thing! :Thumbsup:

----------


## cambo

I have been made aware that someone at Toyota New Zealand has been reading this thread and doesn't like some comments that have been made.
They have gone to great lengths to track me down at work and have laid a complaint to my bosses. 
I find this action to be rather disturbing, as I have not mentioned my name or my workplace. 
I want that person to contact me personally, if they have any issue with comments and opinions, rather than the method they have undertaken to date.

----------


## JRW87

I cant see what issue they would have but then Im not a tosser.

----------


## R93

That's bullshit! Can't say anything these days without offending some mong.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have been made aware that someone at Toyota New Zealand has been reading this thread and doesn't like some comments that have been made.
> They have gone to great lengths to track me down at work and have laid a complaint to my bosses. 
> I find this action to be rather disturbing, as I have not mentioned my name or my workplace. 
> I want that person to contact me personally, if they have any issue with comments and opinions, rather than the method they have undertaken to date.





> I work at Toyota New Zealand in the New Vehicle department here at our Corporate head office.  As i say, not correct info.



This one ^^^^ ????

----------


## Frosty

> I have been made aware that someone at Toyota New Zealand has been reading this thread and doesn't like some comments that have been made.
> They have gone to great lengths to track me down at work and have laid a complaint to my bosses. 
> I find this action to be rather disturbing, as I have not mentioned my name or my workplace. 
> I want that person to contact me personally, if they have any issue with comments and opinions, rather than the method they have undertaken to date.


Hopefully they will read this...The new Hilux looks hideous, start making decent reliable Utes like you did pre '05'. Then I will happily buy one.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hopefully they will read this...The new Hilux looks hideous, start making decent reliable Utes like you did pre '05'. Then I will happily buy one.


And is fucking hopeless off road, from the ln106 onward the hilux has become less and less non tarseal worthy,granted so have other brands but Toyota has gone from top of the pack to bottom of the pile of plastic shit.

----------


## Frosty

> And is fucking hopeless off road, from the ln106 onward the hilux has become less and less non tarseal worthy,granted so have other brands but Toyota has gone from top of the pack to bottom of the pile of plastic shit.


Bastards!

----------


## Jimmynostars

Feel for ya cambo, sad fkr should realize "this" is public opinion and if they don't like it they should change jobs or sell a better product. It's a shame the music died on this thread due to a corporate baby, was getting funny

----------


## Danny

Definitely a shame.

----------


## hanse

My work 2014 hilux is a piece of shit compared even to the 2011 one I had before. 20 000kms and it has already had new brake rotors because the first ones squealed something wicked, oh yeah, the replacement ones do the same thing! Look like a right fuckwit with people staring thinking, "that retard should do his pads". Apparently a known issue. The new bigger squeaky brakes require a 17" rim so my winter muddys in the shed don't fit. These same new brakes also seem to get hot and fade faster than the old ones. The interior squeaks and creaks real bad, back seat is the worst though the drivers one is pinging and clunking bad now too, this is with on road/site use only. It just seems like corners are being cut. It's not a horrible vehicle but it can fuck off.

My "old" truck is still in the company, has 180 odd kms on it and is as quiet as a mouse, and hasn't had a dollar spent on it. Might see if workmate wants a swap.

The dealer and Toyota are lucky the truck and I are too busy working, or I would be in there all the time, demanding x is replaced, and y is fixed. I am pissed off, and I didn't even pay for the vehicle, what does that say?

When did they go from being made in Japan to made in the Phillipines? Or is that just a rumour?

I have always been pro Hilux, as have a lot of my mates, but I think unless Toyota pulls finger, there will be a heap more Amaroks and Rangers about, or maybe two Photons each! :Sick: 

The SR5 should still be able to come with vinyl floor too, in fact you should be able to waterblast the inside of the bastard.

That's my rant. I hope the Toyota nark doesn't come get me!

----------


## Munsey

What a fucking arsehole who has shafted Cambo ! That just stinks

----------


## Maca49

Hey you wankers at Toyota, stop picking on your staff find a mirror a take a long look at yourself! Then go out and buy a Ford Ranger and learn how to build a nice reliable ute, if this is true I hope he takes a PG against you

----------


## gadgetman

That is very, very low.

----------


## longrange308

About what you would expect from a company grasping at straws tho

----------


## specweapon

Don't worry guys, the new hilux is on its way

----------


## 7mmwsm

When the shit comes down on you @cambo just show them this thread. We are probably a cross section of ute users in New Zealand. This is nothing more than actual user feed back. They should be greatful for the straight up comments.
For me the down hill slide for toyota started when their tv adds targeted same sex couples with no kids,  but a dog instead (corolla, about mid eighties). 
My work ute is a 2001 Holden Rodeo. It's done 360 000 reasonably hard km's. Fencing and hauling a 6.5 meter boat. In and out of salt water. And its cost me nothing other than servicing. 
My father gets a new landcruiser (flat deck) when ever a new model comes out. I think he is on about number 27. He has had on going issues with fuel in the later models. Only buys fuel from servo's and toyota blame him for putting dirty fuel in it. And won't call it warrenty work. 
I get my fuel from the same places.
Wake up Toyota.

----------


## R93

To be fair most people on this thread are Toyota haters.
Except me. I have never had a problem with the toyota trucks and cars I have owned and that has been nearly 30 yrs of trouble free running.
I will be buying brand new (just not decided on which) to upgrade my current lux and for the first time ever going to a Mazda for the wife.😡

No ute on the current market is better 4WD wise than the other imo.
I also doubt anyone on here has driven the new model, and to criticize looks compared to what else is available is just cynical.
You don't spend 60K to bash around anyway. Most people need a mix.
Resale is also an advantage.
If I get the milage and use out of my new truck as I have my others I will be more than satisfied and keep buying Toyota. 
Having driven 2 other rival utes for work I can't see where all the fuss is anyway.
They were admittedly base models of the range but absolute shit in comparison imo.
They all have their pros and cons.

----------


## Munsey

I'm more than happy with my hilux and brought because of mates have them and rate them .  We all use ours as they are intended for , work Utes that can tow and get us to hunting spots with formed tracks./roads .  And have good resale when the 5 years warranty  runs out . No complaints here either

----------


## screamO

Agree with you R93. I've always been a Toyota fan but in saying that I have had many others which have been fine. There's always a few bad ones in every batch of every brand.
I remember going to the launch of the new bugger models and thought f#%k that, one month later I was driving one. The main reason at the time was properly because the dealership done a good deal. Sure they are full of plastic but they all are these day's. As for off road ability I find it hard to say any of the older models would be better? My vehicles get thrashed from the day they drive off the yard to the day they go back on and the only problems I've had are clutches and break pads, one gear box (someone forgot to put oil back in it after a service) which was replaced with a new one straight away.
I think Toyota have dropped the ball taking so long to come out with a new model but I would like to think it will be good as they had 4 other brands to get ideas from.
Would I buy the new hilux? Probably only because I'm not a fan of the others out there at the moment, I find the fords and Nissan have there seats to close to the door panels which pisses me off. In saying that I'm really enjoying the Mitsi at the moment, power delivery is a let down but the drive and comfort is the best I've experienced in a jap ute and the value is great.
I don't think we can say the Toyotas are more expensive these days when you compare them with the ford, Nissan, VW but the re-sell is still there. 
At the end of the day I think they are all much of a muchness and the dealership you are dealing with and while I have had no issues (touch wood) with the 3 80 series, 1 100 series, 5 hiluxs, 3 vans and awaiting on the 4th 200 series to turn up I don't see any reason to change, until we start talking about American ute's, now were talking.
As for Toyota packing a sad about someone's comments on here "pull ur head in" that's a sure fire way of losing support, have you checked out some of the 4wd forums?

----------


## gimp

> T
> No ute on the current market is better 4WD wise than the other imo.


Landcruiser > everything


but still not as good as they used to be

----------


## gadgetman

> Landcruiser > everything
> 
> 
> but still not as good as they used to be


Nissan Safari/Patrol also very good but now only available in petrol new here.

I think you will find that someone at Toyota has been dishing out a bit of spin to the dealerships and someone else at Toyota here has picked up on that spin. Rather than looking at their own back yard they're blaming the dealership. Have seen this quite a few times as a marketing ploy to get potential customers to sign up quickly thinking they might miss out.

----------


## veitnamcam

By spin you mean lies I take it.

----------


## gadgetman

> By spin you mean lies I take it.


Spin (public relations) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## veitnamcam

> Spin (public relations) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


As I thought.

----------


## Danny

Wanted to swap. Nissan Navara. 2004, 3L turbo. 4wd, ps, Dbl cab, well side. Swap for any of your guys rubbish 2005-2014 Toyota Hilux 4wd Dbl cabs. Will consider all/ (some) Of your offers...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wanted to swap. Nissan Navara. 2004, 3L turbo. 4wd, ps, Dbl cab, well side. Swap for any of your guys rubbish 2005-2014 Toyota Hilux 4wd Dbl cabs. Will consider all/ (some) Of your offers...


Don't do it bro!

----------


## Danny



----------


## R93

> Wanted to swap. Nissan Navara. 2004, 3L turbo. 4wd, ps, Dbl cab, well side. Swap for any of your guys Awesome 2005-2014 Toyota Hilux 4wd Dbl cabs steering wheel covers.
> 
> Will consider all/ (some) Of your offers...


Fixed.😆

----------


## Danny



----------


## smidey

Your all wasting your time giving feedback on anything other than purchase deals and servicing. those are the only things that can be altered by TNZ.. Otherwise, a ship turns up with a bunch of Utes, they are nearly ready for sale, just a bit of a valet and a pd check and their on the yard. 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## smidey

All vehicles have strengths and weaknesses based on what you want them to do. Four years ago I sold cars for a year as there wasn't much building estimating to do.
From the Utes I drove this is what my opinions are. Navara D22 is a smaller sized, lite four wheel drive that's good off road but isn't great on road. Navara D40 is IMO the best Ute on road, best cabin but not great off road. All Navara are hungry as, diesels rated at around 11lph but have highest torque for better towing. Amarok, good on road but not as good as Navara D40. Not bad off road but not as good as D22. Fuel economy is great at sacrifice of towing grunt. It's a big unit, widest tray and body I believe. Hilux, good off road and not bad on road. Power isn't best out worst. Cabin isn't best or worst, I think the hilux is probably the best all rounder. The best Ute for you is determined by what you want to do with it. Personally, is go for the Amarok a is spend most time on road and it's cheaper to run. If the d40 was cheaper to run I'd buy that. If I spent a lot of time of road I'd probably go the d22 Navara over the hilux but those are my personal opinions. I worked at a Nissan, vw dealership and traded a few hilux Utes so that is where my info/experience comes from.

Sent from my workbench

----------


## stub

Amarok is 65k d40 u could pick up for 35k at the moment as in the next few weeks they will start selling the new model you say the d40 is the best driving but you would buy the ute that's double the price cause the d40 is to expensive some 1 had to many beersies I think

----------


## smidey

> Amarok is 65k d40 u could pick up for 35k at the moment as in the next few weeks they will start selling the new model you say the d40 is the best driving but you would buy the ute that's double the price cause the d40 is to expensive some 1 had to many beersies I think


price was not a consideration, just pointing out my opinions on how each different unit seemed to me. At that may be the most important word, different which they all are.

i just looked at the amarok online and it is listed from $44k so that's only $21k less than you say.

----------


## screamO

Mauser308, I can agree with you last paragraph, new ute's are turning into the run of the mill family car which are on the road doing the school run right where most of the European SUV's are (mostly a image states).
While I'm not a fan of small motors, this is not the manufactures fault. The big engine utes (3.2L) will still be there until they release a new model and then they will all be smaller. Sure the manual hilux is high geared for taking off with a heavy load but only because that's what the market has told them eg; 90% of them are used for "town" reasons. In saying that my 2wd Hilux tows the 3 ton boat better than the 4wd.
To be honest I don't even think the Amarok should be mentioned when we are talking about 4wd utes, I don't know what they are?

----------


## gimp

The Amarok is the worst 4wd I have ever driven

----------


## BRADS

> The Amarok is the worst 4wd I have ever driven


No your wrong they are really good Greg Duley has one its  the best truck he's ever had........

----------


## veitnamcam

> The Amarok is the worst 4wd I have ever driven


How can you say that! Greg Duly has one and he is a god! and as a god could not possibly make a bad decision and we should all blindly follow whatever he does.

----------


## Blaser

> The Amarok is the worst 4wd I have ever driven


Cant believe they dont even have a low  ratio option!!!!!

----------


## gimp

> How can you say that! Greg Duly has one and he is a god! and as a god could not possibly make a bad decision and we should all blindly follow whatever he does.



When have I ever given the impression that I give a tenth of a shit what Greg Duley (or anyone else in particular) does or thinks?

----------


## veitnamcam

> When have I ever given the impression that I give a tenth of a shit what Greg Duley (or anyone else in particular) does or thinks?


I was just getting in before the fan club. :Wink:

----------


## stub

This thread is really slipping I think modern Utes a pretty good tow the boat easy , good enough off-road to get off the track a bit and comfortable and economical when daily driven to work and town which is what they spend 99% of there time doing

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cant believe they dont even have a low  ratio option!!!!!


As some have found out it is entirely possible to be stuck without even spinning a wheel, to high a gearing to be able to back out apparently.

----------


## tirantious

as far as 4wding and getting offroad ill stick to my 1990 hilux. if i ever want something to drive around town in ill buy a car not one off the new utes.

----------


## mikee

> No your wrong they are really good Greg Duley has one its  the best truck he's ever had........


Until.............................................  .............. another manufacturer sponsors the next series and provides the transport, in which case the new Doohickywatshit brand will be the best truck hes ever had  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TeRei

Write up of the Hilux in todays Dom which replicates what has been around for a while.

----------


## Timmay

> Looks like a colorado


looks like shit

----------


## yogi

> looks like shit


Harsh mate! Looks good I reckon.
It does seem strange to drop the motor size down to a 2.8 and not go for more power.

----------


## BRADS

Some how a shitty Amarok and a couple of shaggers made it up the hill today you'd wonder how after reading this thread.
I drive a shagger daily on the farm and find it fine, maybe not as good as the old 02 off road but it doesn't  take me an hour to get to town either......

----------


## gimp

Looks like my front lawn (except for the shitty vw parked on it), not challenging 4wding?

----------


## BRADS

> Looks like my front lawn (except for the shitty vw parked on it), not challenging 4wding?


You should see the track up the hill :Have A Nice Day: 
But yes not what you'd call challenging your either going up or off the side......
But how many people actually go 4wding beyond the capability of these vehicles?
Except maybe  some of you South Island boys in those massive rivers.

----------


## gimp

> But how many people actually go 4wding beyond the capability of these vehicles?
> Except maybe  some of you South Island boys in those massive rivers.


Yup and we're the ones complaining about the new vehicles...

(says a person most recently seen stuck up to the sills in a river in a 20 year old truck)

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Looks like my front lawn (except for the shitty vw parked on it), not challenging 4wding?


you need to tidy up your lawn.

This thread does make me laugh.... Everybody crying out for an older style ute that you can bash around anywhere etc etc. 

Facts are thats not what 90% of the market wants, the new hiluxs/rangers/mazdas/VW's are all catered for the FARMER/tradesperson that has to sit in the thing for a job and drive to and from town for supplies, shift a mob of animals, tow a trailer with some posts on etc etc. People want to have some comfort doing it. If you want to go somewhere the ute won't you take the quad...

Maybe toyota could do a special run of "weekend warrior" utes based of the old style hilux that sound like you're going to blow the engine doing 90kmh, mrs doesnt want to go near, dirty dog box on the back. Will come standard with a pig on the bonnet, paint missing and a couple of dented panels for all you die hard 4x4 fans!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Most farmers don't use there utes on the farm anymore, they have quads and tractors and mule/side by sides for the farm.

----------


## gimp

I've been using 4wd's for work for about 7 years now in a couple of different jobs and I'd rather have a more capable 4wd that is worse on the road, even when the majority of k's are highway. It makes up for it when you actually need it

maybe I'm in the minority, wouldn't be the first time

----------


## BRADS

> Most farmers don't use there utes on the farm anymore, they have quads and tractors and mule/side by sides for the farm.



I'd say most use there Utes on the farm on a regular basis at least in this area.
Particularly when it's freezing :Have A Nice Day: 
I think Perazzi summed it up bloody well.

----------


## Munsey

Look no further

----------


## Shamus

> You should see the track up the hill
> But yes not what you'd call challenging your either going up or off the side......
> But how many people actually go 4wding beyond the capability of these vehicles?
> Except maybe  some of you South Island boys in those massive rivers.


I haven't been up the Mathias/Rakaia/Wilberforce/Avoca for a few years now but I wouldn't be keen on taking anything too new and shiney up there

----------


## Munsey

That mahindra has a one year corrosion warranty , wtf !  not aloud to be  road registered  either .

----------


## 199p

How dose the dmax compaire?

----------


## shift14

> D40 4x4 barely sneaks in under the rules for classifying a 4x4, and like the VW and the Toyota - they are either absolutely rubbish at towing heavy trailers or have overrated tow weights.  
> 
> To be brutally honest, the D40 I drove on the road was utter bollocks.  Factory suspension sucks and I have a funny feeling it's a cost cutting measure by all the manufacturers and it's being seriously shown up by the thing we in NZ pass off as a roading network...
> 
> The D40 2.5L and the Amarok are very very marginal when towing heavy trailers, I near popped a D40 450-series 4x4's auto box with a 2.2ton box trailer on a hill start onto SH27 out of SH2.  Stalled four times, and needed to pull out in low box to get onto the road...  My only experience of an Amarok when towing was similar.  When you are dealing with heavy trailers, small engines big turbos and high-RPM 'performance figures' are not your friends.  That's the only real point of difference and advantage with the T6 chassis Ranger and BT50 with the 3.2L engine - there simply isn't a replacement for displacement when you are using the ute as a tractor unit.
> 
> I don't see anything coming out on the market to knock the T6 chassis/3.2L Dura-torq motor combo off it's perch at the top of the sales ranks for the $$$.  Even light trucks are going tiny motors, that's great overseas where you have either long flat roads or gradual hills but bugger me - they are near to useless in NZ.
> .


End of this summer we were chugging home in the Lancrusher up the East side of the Kopu-Hikuai road, and came across a long line of traffic, people waving us to slow down.....a twin cab D40 had dropped its guts towing a big fuck off Rayglass up the hill with 4 adults, cats n dogs, and all the end of summer hols gear on board.

I backed the '91 80 series up to him, hitched him up, stuck her in "D" and eased away. Towed the whole outfit to the top and hardly knew he was there.....had 475,000ks on her then.....just clicked over 495, and still runs like a Swiss watch.

Just saying.......

----------


## veitnamcam

And yet when you hook a heavy boat on behind the 2.8 Colorado auto and put the boot in it will smoke the rear tires if traction control is off and scrabble for grip if on while accelerating like there is nothing hooked on behind at all.

----------


## gimp

or, god forbid, a bit of water in the diesel through your common rail engine

----------


## Timmay

> Some how a shitty Amarok and a couple of shaggers made it up the hill today you'd wonder how after reading this thread.
> I drive a shagger daily on the farm and find it fine, maybe not as good as the old 02 off road but it doesn't  take me an hour to get to town either......
> Attachment 37042


fully sick off road, bro.

----------


## veitnamcam

> So will anything else.  But, will it still be doing it in 2,000Km's time?
> 
> Biggest issue with the newer vehicles, they can be mechanically fine but one dodgy sensor stops it going back into 'road-mode' and you either park or limp home...  They are great while they are new and all is well in the world, wait until the new lighter-weight wiring loom begins to get dodgy and see what happens.


Dude you just said the d40 and amarok wouldn't start on a hill and you had to use low box to get going, amarok hasn't even got a low box.

I would rather trust todays sensors plugs and looms than the lucas electronics in my old Austin a30 or Standard 8.

----------


## 199p

The new nissian np300 comes from the same factory in thailand.

Has a twin turbo 4cly 140kw 5 link rear end heaps of specs out in Philippines nissian website and it looks good too.

----------


## madds

My company supplies my Hilux SR5 and I'm due for a new one next year! Am I going to say no, not bloody likely!!
Looks OK for Sporting Clays and maybe if I ever get another jet boat.
LOL

----------


## madds

Why would it be any different than the 2012 I have? Only issue has been a crook tail tight and had to have breaks skimmed, and yes it gets used Off road. Just like a rental.

----------


## kiwijames

> Why would it be any different than the 2012 I have? Only issue has been a crook tail tight and had to have breaks skimmed, and yes it gets used Off road. Just like a rental.


I think it's called looking a gift horse in the mouth (which I'm sure you're not). I've been lucky enough to be supplied with late model utes of every description for the best part of 20 years. I wouldn't dare bitch about a free ride regardless of the name on the side. Funny thing is I've never had a Hilux other than the one I bought myself. I just like stirring up fanboys regardless.

----------


## R93

> I think it's called looking a gift horse in the mouth (which I'm sure you're not). I've been lucky enough to be supplied with late model utes of every description for the best part of 20 years. I wouldn't dare bitch about a free ride regardless of the name on the side. Funny thing is I've never had a Hilux other than the one I bought myself. I just like stirring up fanboys regardless.


I got a sore neck ducking down everytime we went anywhere in your gay ford just in case anyone I knew seen me in it. 😆

----------


## kiwijames

> I got a sore neck ducking down everytime we went anywhere in your gay ford just in case anyone I knew seen me in it.


My new ones even better. I couldn't think of a worse affliction than being both a Blaser and a Hilux apologist.

----------


## R93

> My new ones even better. I couldn't think of a worse affliction than being both a Blaser and a Hilux apologist.


I can. Being one for anything else😆
No wonder you fly down for your hunts.
The ford would just rust on the ferry xing😆

----------


## kiwijames

> I can. Being one for anything else
> No wonder you fly down for your hunts.
> The ford would just rust on the ferry xing


I wonder if the new 2.8L will have a mysterious plastic washer in it too?

----------


## R93

> I wonder if the new 2.8L will have a mysterious plastic washer in it too?


No. It has one developed by NASA and and it also has a gaydar in it preventing all the unworthy from getting to close to it😆

----------


## sneeze

> No. It has one developed by NASA and and it also has a gaydar in it preventing all the unworthy from getting to close to it


Of little use  when they are all on the inside?

----------


## R93

> Of little use  when they are all on the inside?


Bwaahaaahaaa!  

Shut up, ya grumpy miserable prick.😆

Buy a Hilux and you will cheer up.

I haven't even bothered hassling tritons.
It is a given youre dysfunctional driving one of those😆

----------


## sneeze

yup, grumpy, miserable, dysfunctional, you could add cheap  and judging by some of the people I associate with ......  very low standards.

----------


## R93

> yup, grumpy, miserable, dysfunctional, you could add cheap  and judging by some of the people I associate with ......  very low standards.


Ha ha ha Your wife is a great cook. If it wasn't for that I wouldn't annoy you so much😆

----------


## Munsey

Arguing over which  4wd ute is better is a waste of time .  We all know that a v8 70series shape ,new lancruiser would be the shit for hunting , but we buy Utes .  A -because we like to drive it like a car on road at least 120 ks even corners , B- because we are too tight or too poor  to spend 78 k .

----------


## 7mmwsm

4 wheel driving is about 90% to do with the tyres. Regardless of how flash the ute is.

----------


## sneeze

> Ha ha ha Your wife is a great cook. If it wasn't for that I wouldn't annoy you so much


i think your actually a closet triton fan. 

On a still not very serious note I had a look at the new triton yesterday. First time Iv thought a new model was an overall  improvement, though that could  say more about the last one than the new. Power/torque 135kw/437nm  are up, 25% more torque at 1500rpm, kept the great tuning circle and even made an attempt to increase exit angle. Kept the 10 year  drivetrain warranty,defiantly looks better and will probly still be the cheapest

----------


## 199p

> i think your actually a closet triton fan. 
> 
> On a still not very serious note I had a look at the new triton yesterday. First time Iv thought a new model was an overall  improvement, though that could  say more about the last one than the new. Power/torque 135kw/437nm  are up, 25% more torque at 1500rpm, kept the great tuning circle and even made an attempt to increase exit angle. Kept the 10 year  drivetrain warranty,defiantly looks better and will probly still be the cheapest


$47k for top spec auto currently 
Very good value for money but im yet to test drive.

----------


## JoshC

> i think your actually a closet triton fan. 
> 
> On a still not very serious note I had a look at the new triton yesterday. First time Iv thought a new model was an overall  improvement, though that could  say more about the last one than the new. Power/torque 135kw/437nm  are up, 25% more torque at 1500rpm, kept the great tuning circle and even made an attempt to increase exit angle. Kept the 10 year  drivetrain warranty,defiantly looks better and will probly still be the cheapest


They are value for money, no question. I seriously thought about it last year when looking to upgrade my Landcruiser. Almost signed the dotted line on a new Triton with all the gear strapped on it. I just couldn't get over the idea that they are pretty damned ugly! Haha. 

Then I found another Landcruiser and went with that instead, pleased I did in the end, very hard to go past a Landcruiser in my experience, however --- they're not a ute are they.

Had a sniff at the new model Triton yesterday, they do look a bit better than the older model.  :Have A Nice Day: 

One thing I do like about driving a Landcruiser though, is unlike almost every other 4wd on the road, there's not literally dozens of trucks the same passing you everyday. Sh*t I see some Hilux's and Rangers and Tritons on the roads down here. Like to be a bit different  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> i think your actually a closet triton fan.


Think I would rather just come out of the closet than admit that fella😆

----------


## sneeze

> Think I would rather just come out of the closet than admit that fella


You own a blaser and drive a hilux....i think we all know already .

----------


## sneeze

> They are value for money, no question. I seriously thought about it last year when looking to upgrade my Landcruiser. Almost signed the dotted line on a new Triton with all the gear strapped on it. I just couldn't get over the idea that they are pretty damned ugly! Haha. 
> 
> Had a sniff at the new model Triton yesterday, they do look a bit better than the older model.


A bit like saying Bett Midler is better looking than Susan Boyle though eh

----------


## JoshC

Ha, something like that. Although there are some creatures uglier than Susan roaming the streets down here I can tell you...

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Interesting thread. I will be back in NZ mid October and will need a vehicle so I've started to do some research now.

Have not really looked at cars for over 12 years because I get a new company vehicle every 3 years. 

Looking at getting something like a utility (ute) with quad cab and 4WD but undecided on many features

- deck type
- auto vs. manual transmission
- petrol vs. diesel

I would like to buy from an local Invercargill dealer for service / repairs.

Mitsubishi Triton
Triton Ute | Mitsubishi Motors New Zealand

Nissan Navara
Nissan New Zealand - Navara

Toyota Hilux
Toyota - Hilux 4WD Double Cab SR5 Diesel Specifications

Ford Ranger
Ford New Zealand - All-New Ranger

Mazda BT50
http://www.mazda.co.nz/model/new-bt-...le-cab/4wd-glx

Any one got any experience with any of the above ?

----------


## gadgetman

Add the Isuzu to your list

Isuzu 4wd Utes & SUV » Isuzu Utes New Zealand

----------


## screamO

I've been drinking but here it goes, Landcruiser shouldn't even come into these conversations! fuck me a 80 series cruiser is still more refined than any off the new utes out there and I just picked up my new 200 series but to be fair they haven't come a long way. I'm a Toyota fan through and through but now as a tritin owner I don't think anything comperes as far as refinement in a road utility, 4WD capability I'm not sure yet?
Every one talks about the older models being better but when you take into consideration how much more power the new ones have verse the old ones and there road driveability, has any one actually put one to the test? A new one will out 4wd an old one tomorrow (standard) bar the cost factor. Sure a 20K vehicle will go more places than a 100K one (by choice), but side by side? I have no whish to f*@k my new cruiser unnecessarily but at the end of the day they were worth the same money.
And people that complain about being supplied a vehicle, well I don't know what to say? supply your own! 
At the end off the day I don't care, it's no different to which gun is better, something I'm still trying to work out! pro's and con's :Thumbsup:

----------


## screamO

And anyway has anybody driven one yet?

----------


## 199p

> You really need to decide what you actually want the ute to do.
> 
> Once you have that sorted, then you can look at the specs and drop probably half the options.  
> 
> Then it's a case of shopping around and finding out who gives you the best deal and service package, and who can offer the best deal on the fruity bits you want to hang off it.
> 
> I wouldn't wander into a dealer and expect to get the best of everything, look at it that way!  Especially with the newer options, they may not even be able to answer so questions...


I think thats the hardest part.

Especially when your new to the ute market.

Like i am looking at them and mostly it will be a city drive to work car but it will also get trips all over the show long distance ( Auckland, Wellington etc ) 
as well as lots of work with stock cars and towing trailers
as well as 4x4 more up rivers and farm tracks / paddocks type of work then deep mud. 

We are looking to purchase bare land to graze cattle on and will get used a lot for that and shooting off the back of
They all seem to fall into the being generally about the same ( test driving this weekend tho ) 
I have been trawling the specs, pricing and servicing so far. 
Picks so far are a 2nd hand ranger, Dmax, Hilux and triton 

Bt50 is ugly and i cant get passed that
Vw is to pricy and read to many poor reviews on its towing performance. 
New ranger is out of my pricing atm But if i wait and save its on the cards

I like the look of the new Nissan np300 Navara replacement but they will be way out of my pricing.

----------


## Maca49

In the last 11 years I've had a Landrover Freelander, a 2006 Holden ute, followed by a 2009 Holden Colorado, nice ute, then didn't like the mechanicals on the new Holden so bought the 2013 Ford Ranger, the Ranger is well ahead of the others, but I expect that, Mauser 308 right it's a personal thing, I think you should buy new technology if buying new, cause small advances add up. I Will look again at the market in 2017 for my next one. Will probably choose mechanics and cc' s over fancy looking. Waiting for the next 2 litre Amarok withFour Hair Dryers, now that would whistle!

----------


## Maca49

> I think thats the hardest part.
> 
> Especially when your new to the ute market.
> 
> Like i am looking at them and mostly it will be a city drive to work car but it will also get trips all over the show long distance ( Auckland, Wellington etc ) 
> as well as lots of work with stock cars and towing trailers
> as well as 4x4 more up rivers and farm tracks / paddocks type of work then deep mud. 
> 
> We are looking to purchase bare land to graze cattle on and will get used a lot for that and shooting off the back of
> ...


The Mitsibushi Triton was in the paper on the weekend for32 k for the auto 2 wheel drive that is so cheap, if you like dogs but that just my opinion, they're giving away Nissan as well must tell you some thing?

----------


## longrange308

> Interesting thread. I will be back in NZ mid October and will need a vehicle so I've started to do some research now.
> 
> Have not really looked at cars for over 12 years because I get a new company vehicle every 3 years. 
> 
> Looking at getting something like a utility (ute) with quad cab and 4WD but undecided on many features
> 
> - deck type
> - auto vs. manual transmission
> - petrol vs. diesel
> ...


noooooooo bring a ram 2500 or f250 over with u  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Yeah baby bring one for me, but not a left hooker!

----------


## 6x47

> Well if you do want 1, you're probably going to miss out till the next shipment arrives. TNZ could only secure 800 vehicles for now, and by the sounds they are pretty much all presold. Unsure when there will be more arriving. 
> TNZ already have a few there but due to restrictions no one on courses this week was allowed to take photos etc.  Worldwide release was yesterday, but NZ's full release is not until October.
> Toyota is at max production levels worldwide, and can't produce any more vehicles to fill all the orders.



Further to the denial of "most of this" by Mr X who works at the Corporate HO of Toyota NZ, it is in fact near exactly what my son recalls being said when he attended the staff training day on them. So it looks like Cambo has had a real raw deal.

----------


## 199p

Yip i definitely feel for cambo
He has allways put up great 1st hand information that has been so helpful to the forum. 
Such a crock of shit if he gets it in the neck.

----------


## sneeze

> The Mitsibushi Triton was in the paper on the weekend for32 k for the auto 2 wheel drive that is so cheap, if you like dogs but that just my opinion, they're giving away Nissan as well must tell you some thing?


 :Grin:  Iv had "dogs" since the late 80s. Not purebreds, just your run of the mill working dog with price tag to match.They've all been very  well behaved , loyal and reliable and never let me down. Stayed with the same breed because of it and the top service from the local dog selling station.

----------


## Maca49

> Iv had "dogs" since the late 80s. Not purebreds, just your run of the mill working dog with price tag to match.They've all been very  well behaved , loyal and reliable and never let me down. Stayed with the same breed because of it and the top service from the local dog selling station.


So you own a Land Rover then! :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

No,  I used the extra money a landrover  would have cost me to buy a house.

----------


## mikee

> No,  I used the extra money  *landrover  maintainance* would have cost me to buy a house.


fixed it for ya

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Good advice all around, will definitely need some more calculated thought as to what is "fit for purpose" - was just looking at UTE as opposed to SUV so I didn't need a trailer to carry a quad bike - which is another can of worms in itself. I've ruled out the "need" for air conditioning, navigation system, etc in Southland. Cannot imagine driving any further North than Christchurch - from Invercargill.

As for the Mazda BT-50 - point noted - what self respecting Kiwi bloke would drive an ugly vehicle.

----------


## kokako

> @cambo ,you got any info on the engine ? ( European ? Japanese ? ) .




From Wiki



The 1GD-FTV is a 2.8L (2755cc) straight-4 common rail diesel engine with a variable geometry turbocharger and Intercooler. It has 16 valves and a DOHC (double overhead camshaft) design. Its compression ratio is 15.6:1. Bore x stroke is 92.0 mm x 103.6 mm. It generates 177 horsepower (132 kW) at 3400 rpm, and 450 newton metres (330 lbf·ft) of torque at 1400-2600 rpm when mated to a 6-speed automatic transmission, depending on target market and emission specifications. With manual transmission, outputs are 177 horsepower (132 kW) and 420 newton metres (310 lbf·ft).[citation needed] Average fuel consumption (in JC08 method) is 11.2 km/l.[2]

This engine was first used in Toyota Land Cruiser Prado, second generation Toyota Fortuner and eighth generation Toyota Hilux.

And why the hell does New Zealand miss out on the 178Kw V6 Petrol!!! TNZ pull your head out!

----------


## 199p

Its funny how much infomation is on the net.

Ask the dealers and they havnt got any infomation 10min on the net and you have it on your finger tips.

Triton, hilux, nissian np300, holden colardo all now made in same factory in thailand.
They have the choice e of leaf spring or coil 5bar for rear suspension. 
There own motor and gearbox choice but the rest is all preddy standard with a few cosmetic changers.

----------


## JoshC

The new hilux with 6 speed manual and 4 litre v6 would be a fun truck in the wet. That would be the only one I'd buy.

----------


## Maca49

Youd have to pull a petrol tank behind you and lengthen the depths of your pockets!

----------


## veitnamcam

Be a pretty close run thing by the time you took dieselkms and service costs into it.

----------


## BRADS

> Be a pretty close run thing by the time you took dieselkms and service costs into it.


Yeah but at least you feel way better at the pump when filling up :Wink:

----------


## 199p

> Be a pretty close run thing by the time you took dieselkms and service costs into it.


Mazda has capped services to $200

Most are 10 - 15k new np300 is 20k overseas.

----------


## JoshC

> Yeah but at least you feel way better at the pump when filling up


When ya spending nearly a couple grand on gas a month you tend not to look at the pump anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

You took it to a Ford Dealer then?

----------


## Freezer

> The new hilux with 6 speed manual and 4 litre v6 would be a fun truck in the wet. That would be the only one I'd buy.


I had one of the v6 petrols.  You need to seriously choose your tyres.  With standard tyres that they come with they are dangerous in the wet.  With 4x4 tyres they are a coffin.

----------


## veitnamcam

The tundra doesnt seem to be a coffin.

----------


## BRADS

> Mazda has capped services to $200
> 
> Most are 10 - 15k new np300 is 20k overseas.


I'm sure they new ranger is 20k could be wrong

----------


## yogi

Speaking of service costs, I have a bill from our local Toyota dealer for servicing two hilux's.
The first hilux is a 2003 sr5 3.0l diesel done 180 000km and the cost of service was $461.20 which included replacing front brake pads.

The second hilux is a 2009 sr5 3.0l diesel that has done 90000 km and the cost of that service was $1073.01, which included a wheel alignment and the lousy injector seats/seal replacement.
So all up cost $1534.21 for two hilux's to be serviced!

----------


## veitnamcam

Which is part of the reason why the hiluxes major selling point resale is going to slowly vanish. They will be worth the same or less than any other brand in 10 years or so.

----------


## screamO

Just looked through some of my service costs, full service and new clutch $1,003.00, Fix faulty drivers window $38.04, service and warrant on Hiace $252.43, Service and warrant on hilux  @140k $437.17. I'm pretty happy with these costs and the service provided. Much better than when I take the boat for a service.

----------


## screamO

Now where talking :Thumbsup: 
Toyota Other Tundra 2010 | Trade Me

----------


## yogi

I have been up in Washington state recently cruising around in a Tundra and F150's doing 75mph down the freeways, which wetted the appetite for big v8 utes.
It was certainly disappointing to jump into the hilux upon return to nz and drive at 80 kph on a single lane highway.

----------


## cambo

I see Ford have their new Ranger out here on show already........ 


Toyota slipped up, again,  and we'll have to wait, again.

----------


## cambo

Go to the Toyota tent at Field Days and you can...... get a photo standing next to a cardboard cut out of 2 bloody possums.
Fail!

----------


## MSL

No point having it there if you only have the old shit ones to sell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

and that's the big thing- they have heaps of the old model to "move on" first..

----------


## 199p

That front end looks terrible like its squinting

----------


## JoshC

I've always thought the lights looked a bit weird on the 2011> model too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Field days today, the Ford 4wd track was good, on highway tyres, the Toyota, I think I saw the new one, but cannot be sure, because they all looked the same, Ford have screwed the headlights up I think! Bought a new tractor, chainsaw and weedeater for my grandsons, you know the plastic ones. Sat in all sorts of tractors with my 2 yr old grandson, plus diggers, trucks, cars you name it. I'm shattered early night I think, God George bar was worth a visit :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dangerous Dan

NZ can't get them cuz ISIS is paying more go upgrade the fleet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

> Ye Olde capped service costs deal looks real good on the outset, but the dealers have to be saving costs somewhere.
> 
> I'll bet it's on the quality of replacement fluids and the amount of time taken to do the job.  
> 
> My last Ranger service (30K's) was $527.50.  Includes 
> 
> Oil filter, $31.35
> Fuel Filter, $45.88
> 125ml Bars Bugs, $3.88
> ...


Mazda nz subsidises the servicing to sell vehicles, they have to back up any failures under warranty so it's not in their interest to cut corners. Same as the free servicing deals, they still do the service.......
And the dealer wants to get their money. No money in selling cars, the only profits come from accessories and servicing
Sent from my workbench

----------


## 199p

Well after driving a few top picks are the dmax at 50k and the ranger at 55k with the same extras.

----------


## MSL

Your in lala land if you think they are going to be using sub standard products just because the servicing is subsidised


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

No point having it there if you only have the old shit ones to sell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

and that's the big thing- they have heaps of the old model to "move on" first..

----------


## 199p

That front end looks terrible like its squinting

----------


## JoshC

I've always thought the lights looked a bit weird on the 2011> model too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Field days today, the Ford 4wd track was good, on highway tyres, the Toyota, I think I saw the new one, but cannot be sure, because they all looked the same, Ford have screwed the headlights up I think! Bought a new tractor, chainsaw and weedeater for my grandsons, you know the plastic ones. Sat in all sorts of tractors with my 2 yr old grandson, plus diggers, trucks, cars you name it. I'm shattered early night I think, God George bar was worth a visit :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dangerous Dan

NZ can't get them cuz ISIS is paying more go upgrade the fleet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

> Ye Olde capped service costs deal looks real good on the outset, but the dealers have to be saving costs somewhere.
> 
> I'll bet it's on the quality of replacement fluids and the amount of time taken to do the job.  
> 
> My last Ranger service (30K's) was $527.50.  Includes 
> 
> Oil filter, $31.35
> Fuel Filter, $45.88
> 125ml Bars Bugs, $3.88
> ...


Mazda nz subsidises the servicing to sell vehicles, they have to back up any failures under warranty so it's not in their interest to cut corners. Same as the free servicing deals, they still do the service.......
And the dealer wants to get their money. No money in selling cars, the only profits come from accessories and servicing
Sent from my workbench

----------


## 199p

Well after driving a few top picks are the dmax at 50k and the ranger at 55k with the same extras.

----------


## MSL

Your in lala land if you think they are going to be using sub standard products just because the servicing is subsidised


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

